# Logan 6520 question



## ivorylinc (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello Group,

I purchased a 6520H a few months ago.  It looks to have minimal wear, but very grungy.  I am tearing it down to check out and clean up before I put it into service.  I removed the spindle bearing retainer (the plate behind the snout, 4 bolts) to clean up the area.  Upon reassembly, I have a gap of .025” between the retainer flange and the main casting all the way around.  The retainer is clamping up on the O.D. of the outer spindle bearing, as it should, but I did not notice this gap when I removed the retainer (too grungy to see it?).  The retainer solidly stops at this point, so I need someone to tell me if this gap is as it should be, or did something move when I had the retainer off?

Thanks, Alan


----------

